# really really need help



## ladybug17 (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm so full of anxiety and depression that I can't see straight or think straight. I posted on my old thread "Need Help" my new TSH numbers. I can't see the endo doctor until next friday and I don't know what to do until then. I got my labs yesterday and called my doctor this morning and had to receptionist give him the lab numbers.... and they called me back and said to wait and see my endo doctor about this problem...So i really need advice on being my own doctor in the interim. Should I double up on my .75 levoxine or triple up? If anyone can read my last post on "need help" it would be appreciated...I have had 4 cups of coffee and a energy drink already just to keep awake. Thank you soooo much,...Lady bug


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi. Sorry you feel crappy.

Could you please post your labs? In the meantime, definitely DON'T double or triple your Levothyroxine dosage. Levo is best adjusted in small increments. Huge jumps like what you're talking about will cause big issues.


----------



## ladybug17 (Jun 9, 2016)

Octavia said:


> Hi. Sorry you feel crappy.
> 
> Could you please post your labs? In the meantime, definitely DON'T double or triple your Levothyroxine dosage. Levo is best adjusted in small increments. Huge jumps like what you're talking about will cause big issues.


I posted my labs on my other post "NEED HELP'.....thank you


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay, well, it's kind of silly to have to hop back and forth between posts to reply. Would you mind if I locked this thread so everyone's replies can go into the other thread?


----------

